# what set to buy?



## greyv (Nov 23, 2011)

im completely new at model trains. i like the santa fe train set, but it is made by many different manufacturers. each one is about $20 more than the next. what are the differences and are they worth it?

bachmann ~ $60
walters ~ $90
atherns ~ 110
mth ~ $130


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

IMHO you would be good with either the Walther, or Athearn Set. The Bachmann :thumbsdown: Cheap! The MTH is over rated and is not 100% compatible if you want to expand the set down the line!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

greyv said:


> im completely new at model trains. i like the santa fe train set, but it is made by many different manufacturers. each one is about $20 more than the next. what are the differences and are they worth it?
> 
> bachmann ~ $60
> walters ~ $90
> ...



I guess your asking about HO?


----------



## greyv (Nov 23, 2011)

yea HO, sorry. well i guess its down to ahearns or walthers then.


----------



## scanssystems (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm in love with Walther's. Superior detalization, realization and quality appearance. My first cars were Athearns.. were sent back the same day I got them. Cheap made, scale is not real (passenger cars), poor appearance in common.
Also, don't forget about Walther's engines as well as Proto 2000.


----------

